# How do I get the red mushrooms now?



## MrsResetti (Mar 21, 2018)

I still have to craft one more item from round 1 but the villagers are giving me the green ones because round 2 has started - help!!!


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 21, 2018)

You will still get them from villagers.


----------



## MrsResetti (Mar 21, 2018)

Really? I’ve not had any since the second round started, and that’s after like 10 completed requests?


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 21, 2018)

Maybe you aren't lucky. The last round runs until the end of the event so it doesn't make sense to not receive any. Also, see if shovel strike quarry still has it.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 21, 2018)

MrsResetti said:


> Really? I’ve not had any since the second round started, and that’s after like 10 completed requests?



Just bad RNG I guess. Probably not a great drop rate to begin with. In 12 requests I got 2 red mushrooms.


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2018)

I got some Red Mushrooms from Bud earlier, they're probably rarer so that 1-up mushrooms could be collected easier.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 21, 2018)

Flare said:


> I got some Red Mushrooms from Bud earlier



He _would_ be the one with all the mushrooms.


----------

